# I need a SAS personal trainer (includes pics)



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I took a look at the transformation thread and now I'm feeling really inspired by it.

I've been working out weekly for 8 years now and I have next to nothing to show for it aside from a bit of chest definition. But I have the worst of both worlds...I'm like a skinny fat guy. When clothed, everyone looks at me like I'm a skinny grill boy. With my shirt off I just look pudgy. Dammit I want to change this!

I'm 6'1" tall and 173 lbs.

My workouts for the last 5 years have mostly consisted of the Max-OT routine.

More specifically:

Sunday:

-3 sets of bench press at 6 reps
-2 sets of incline bench press at 6 reps
-1 set of decline bench press at 6 reps
-Various forms of situps at 75 reps total

Monday:

-2 sets of straight bar curls at 6 reps
-2 sets of dumbbell burls at 6 reps
-1 set of curl bar curls
-2 sets of bent over barbell rows at 6 reps
-2 sets of bar pulldowns at 12 reps
-2 sets of pull-ups at 10 reps
-1 set of cable rows at 10 reps
-1 set of barbell shrugs at 12 reps

Tuesday

-3 sets of dumbbell press at 6 reps
-2 sets of straight bar military press at 6 reps
-2 sets of side laterals at 6 reps
-3 sets of lying tricep press at 6 reps
-2 sets of tricep cable press downs at 12 reps
-1 set of seated overhead tricep press

Every 4 weeks I change up the routine a bit, but it's mostly consistent with what's above.

**In the Spring and Summer months, I typically go jogging for 2.4 miles twice a week.

For what I eat:

Breakfast: 9:30AM
-bowl of cereal - Fiber one Honey nut clusters with whole grain.
-1% milk

Lunch: 12Pm
-Today I had a bowl of beef barley soup. Seems healthy with lots of veggies.
-glass of 1% milk

Snack 2:30PM
-Granola bar

Dinner 5PM
-Whatever my mom cooks, it's usually middle of the road...not healthy but not horrible either. Just normal dinner type stuff. We usually have some variation of chicken at least twice a week, often times grilled.
-glass of 1% milk

Snack 8PM
-Protein shake with 1% milk
-Granola bar

Snack 9PM
-Orange
-Sometimes some lean lunch meat if I have a light dinner

I was thinking about giving P90x a try since some of you had good results from that in the other thread. But I don't know if I should be trying to build or cut? Like I said I'm like the worst of both worlds.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd advise you to bulk. It's difficult to look big or cut with our sort of frame (I'm 6ft 2" 190) until you get to 200 or over.

You're not eating enough for breakfast.

I would cut out the honey loops (made FROM wholegrain) and just eat porridge or a quality meusli with nuts in it. You can buy a big bag of oats from the supermarket for about 30p. Oats are an excellent source of unrefined complex carbohydrate, eat them. Eat them all.

Also for your breakfast I would eat some wholegrain toast with organic peanut butter on it (the kind with no added tar or sugar) It's really calorific (for years aid workers in africa tried to find a way of creating a suitable food stuff to feed to malnourished children. They attempted to freezedry milk in a thousand different ways but eventually they just used peanut butter =).

I'd also have a piece of fruit, some fruitjuice, a fish oil cap and a multivitamin. And a big glass of water.

Aim to eat as many small meals during the day as you can. Eat whatever your mum cooks you in two halves (maybe) and drink lots and lots of water, try and avoid junk (anything with refined carbohydrates in it). Snack on nuts, seeds, fruit.

As for your routine, it's time to start a new one. (work your legs, they are the biggest muscles you have!)

Cut out all the isolation exercises (laterals, tricep press, curls) they are of no use to anyone but professional bodybuilders. Stick to these instead.

Squats.

Deadlifts.

More Pullups (I'd do lower reps and more sets)

Dips.

Benchpress.

Standing military press.

(Google Rippetoes starting strength it's a really solid program and it's been around for a aeons)

Good luck dude!!

here are some useful websites

http://stronglifts.com/

http://forums.johnstonefitness.com/


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Everything the above poster said, but especially this:



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Cut out all the isolation exercises (laterals, tricep press, curls) they are of no use to anyone but professional bodybuilders. Stick to these instead.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> ...


Compound exercises are the best thing ever.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Futures said:


>


:mushy

Sorry, I hope I havent overstepped a mark here but I find you pretty attracktive in this pic.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Lisa said:


> :mushy
> 
> Sorry, I hope I havent overstepped a mark here but I find you pretty attracktive in this pic.


Really?, I kind of cringe when I look at it.



MichaelWesten said:


> Are you looking to cut or bulk?


For now, I think I'd prefer to to cut fat. Summer is coming after all.

I think in another month or so when it warms up a bit more, I'm going to start running again. Unlike previously summers though, this time I want to aim for 3.6 miles (3 laps around the track), 4x a week. In the past I've always 2.4 miles 2-3 times a week.

In the past it also seemed like when I ran, I only lost muscle, not fat. During my workouts, I had to keep reducing the weight I was able to lift. What's the trick to burning as much fat as possible, without sacrificing much muscle?


----------



## googlous (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree with JimmyDeansRetartedCousin, heavy compound lifts are the way to go. I did p90x and saw some benefit from it, but you spend alot of time in the gym compared to something like westside or one of its multitude of variations. Something like this might be a good starting point for you:

http://www.yale.edu/gradrugby/WS4SB.pdf

The Westside method is based on russian lifting techniques and were pioneered in the west by Westside Gymnasium currently located in Ohio. The guy who runs the gym is called Louie Simmons. This gym is a powerlifting mecca and has a large number of people with ridiculous lifts(700-1000lb squats, 800lb bench, etc).

Remember however that you must learn the correct form for the exercises you want to do. You risk injury if you use incorrect form for squats/deadlifts.

I also think you need to up your protein a bit. Eat big to get big. I have found that if I am exercising using the big compound lifts I can basically eat whatever I want and not get fat. My diet includes the following:

5-8 Eggs for breakfast- dirt cheap, good quality protein. Cholesterol = Testosterone
Fruits: including: Blueberries, Strawberries, bananas, apricots
Nuts: Peanuts, walnuts, almonds. Walnuts and almonds have omega 3 fat and protein. try to eat these two every day.
Protein: Shrimp, chicken breast(121g protein/lb), pork
Vegetables: broccoli, spinach, carrots, kale, etc. 
Black tea- decreases cortisol levels.
Green tea + capsaicin(chemical in hot, spicy foods) = weightloss.

Switching from coffee to tea is probably a good idea. Black, green tea = 30-50 mg caffeine/cup. Coffee = 100-200 mg/cup.

Avoid processed food. They are bad for your body and bad for your SA especially the refined carbohydrates.

If you eat exclusively from this list:

http://whfoods.com/foodstoc.php

You should be in very good shape.

Good luck, and if you have anymore questions, feel free to ask. I have been lifting for about a year so I do not know everything, but I can at least point you in the right direction.

Oh yeah, if you want to loose the baby chub you need to get your diet right, cut down on carbs and do cardio. Try 30 min/ day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Futures said:


> Really?, I kind of cringe when I look at it.
> 
> For now, I think I'd prefer to to cut fat. Summer is coming after all.
> 
> ...


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually you look fairly tone dude. Are you looking to get ripped?


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

if you trying to just get little more tone, try focusing on lower ab and oblique exercises


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Futures said:


>


Mmmmmmmmmmmm.

Don't build. Don't cut. Just be.

Seriously.:nw


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

you're lucky man. you look great. I ddint really read what you typed out, but i think all youd have to do is eat healthy, listen to your body, and run and lift. nothing extreme at all.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

MichaelWesten said:


> I suggest HIIT


Yeah I was considering giving HIIT a try.

In the past I always did my cardio about an hour after waking up in the morning. I've experimented with eating beforehand vs not eating anything beforehand. But I'm still not sure which is better? I'm under the impression it's better to eat or else my body will attack itself for the energy since I haven't eaten anything since the night before.

I also want to find new nutrition options for breakfast and lunch. The cereal has too many carbs and I always end up feeling hungry again 90 minutes later anyway. And for lunch, I usually reach for something that's fast and easy but not always health.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

To be honest I think you look like a very average guy. You're not fat, you're not really skinny either. Again, the big choice you will have to make is if you want to bulk or cut - it sounds like you want to cut and lower you bf % for summer?


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Futures said:


> Yeah I was considering giving HIIT a try.
> 
> In the past I always did my cardio about an hour after waking up in the morning. I've experimented with eating beforehand vs not eating anything beforehand. But I'm still not sure which is better? I'm under the impression it's better to eat or else my body will attack itself for the energy since I haven't eaten anything since the night before.
> 
> I also want to find new nutrition options for breakfast and lunch. The cereal has too many carbs and I always end up feeling hungry again 90 minutes later anyway. And for lunch, I usually reach for something that's fast and easy but not always health.


yes, I've been doing alot of research recently and intensity interval training is excellent. It will also cut down time, you can do cardio for 20 minutes instead of an hour if you know how to ride those intervals right!

I think you'll want to eat. When you're starving you're creating the conditions for fat storage for your body. When you're eating throughout the day (6 meals) you keep the "furnace" going and its easier to burn fat and sculpt muscle. If you feel you can't afford 6 meals I highly suggest planning for a protein supplement + vitamin supplement (but at least 3-4 prepared meals minimum per day) to balance anything you lose. I don't think you'll want to lose weight, you look quite skinny you'll want to bulk up

I suggest lots of eggs for breakfast, maybe a tuna salad or tortilla wrap as well. Ingredients are cheap at your local grocery market


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive read that high intensity interval traning can even build muscle no wonder some sprinters are so muscular and with low bodyfat.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

3 month update

After making this thread back in March, I started doing 30 minutes of cardio and an additional 10 minutes of cooldown, 5x a week at approximately 3.5 miles each time. About 6 weeks into it I switched from the treadmill to the elliptical machine. I also continued to lift throughout and saw about a 10 lbs decrease in strength...not too bad. For diet, I cut out almost all junk food, which really wasn't much to begin with.

Results:










I don't see much of a difference really, maybe slightly. I want to continue the cardio, but I really don't want to lose much more weight. Opinions?

I'm also going to get a tan this summer. That always makes everything look much better.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

MichaelWesten said:


> In all honesty, I think you should bulk up.


I plan to. I just wanted to be lean for summer.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

K, well I'm a little late to the party, but you have a good body to work with man. I read your first post and it doesn't look pudgy or that skinny, you just look fit.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You look a little more cut in the new pics. I think you should bulk up as well, after the summer. You've got a good build, though, you're far from skinny-fat. I think your lifting plan is alright, but you should focus more on compound lifts, imo. Throw in squats and deadlifts. Also make sure to be eating for your goal whether you're cutting or bulking, results come mainly from your diet.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Futures said:


> I took a look at the transformation thread and now I'm feeling really inspired by it.


Yeah, it's good. I was thinking of starting to document my changes, even just for myself. I used to train a lot, stopped for 5 years and just started again at the beginning of the year.



Futures said:


> I've been working out weekly for 8 years now and I have next to nothing to show for it aside from a bit of chest definition. But I have the worst of both worlds...I'm like a skinny fat guy. When clothed, everyone looks at me like I'm a skinny grill boy. With my shirt off I just look pudgy. Dammit I want to change this!


You look good shape, really. Don't worry. I've been a bodybuilder and a fitness instructor and I can see a few things wrong with your programme so I believe I can help you out a lot

You're mostly training all chest, shoulders and arms. You should train the other groups. This way your body grows more proportionately and it's easier to put on muscle in other areas you actually want to concentrate on in turn. That's a natural effect. You also work other muscle groups you may not think you are doing given exercises. By increasing the strengh of these secondary worked muscles you can increase your other lifts.



Futures said:


> Sunday:
> 
> -3 sets of bench press at 6 reps
> -2 sets of incline bench press at 6 reps
> ...


Your reps are too low. You're training for strengh. Start training more like a bodybuilder. You see 6 reps is fine for strengh training. It's fine for some bodybuilders. What you need to think about though is people are made up differently and tailoring your training to fit this will give you better gains. Everyone is made up of different types of muscle fibres, and these are in different ratios. A top sprinter naturally have higher fast twitch (or white) muscle fibres which are more suited to 'explosive' power, anearobic, high intensity activities. A marothon runner will have higher slow twitch (red - think oxygen, oxygenated - cardio suited).

So one of the most basic, yet effective things you can do is go to pyramid training. This is where you start off with a lower weight for an amount of reps, normally 20 - 15 (bottom of the pyramid), then increase the weight on the next set which naturally means you can do less reps. This would represent the middle. Then you would do the same, totalling to 3 or 4 sets normally. I would go 20, 15 - 12, 12 - 10, 8 - 6 reps.

There's a few advantages to this type of training. You more thoroughly work your different types of muscle fibres I talked about. That's potentially greater gains. By definition a muscle either contracts or it doesn't, there's no partial contraction. Changing your overload (reps, resistance) will change the intensity of contractions and because you naturally have different fibre types - doing only 6 reps doesn't work every fibre type to it's ideal failure point for maximum gain. Also it's safer and you are more thoroughly warmed up by the time you get to your heavy set/s.

Changing things round slightly is good. It stimulates your muscles to avoid plateu, but that said you want to stick to routine to see specific changes i.e. number of reps, weight. Things like changing the pace of posative (tension part of a lift) or negative (less tense part, e.g. going down with the bar on a chest press). Changing the point at which you twist your wrist on curls as examples

I can teach you all sorts of technical stuff. Your order needs changed round too, but I'll post about that tommorow as I made a fair size post and I'm tired now.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

If you're trying to bulk up, eat more eggs, peanut butter, and weigh protein (along with some extra oatmeal for fiber). Everyone underestimates how much protein it really takes to do any serious bulking. Don't cut back on your other foods though, just eat more of those three while keeping everything else the same. If you have a hard time eating massive amounts of food, do some research on ways to boost your appetite.

Do more and heavier squats, deadlifts, and rows. Especially squats. These will allow you to handle more weight for your upper body as your lower body and back get stronger. They will also cause your body to start producing more natural testosterone because you will be hitting the large skeletal muscles in your legs, especially when you combine it with the eggs, peanut butter, and weigh protein.

Don't do _any_ cardio while you're bulking. Only while you're cutting. You'll look like a slob until you cut, but you'll pack on pounds of muscle.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Cut out all the isolation exercises (laterals, tricep press, curls) they are of no use to anyone but professional bodybuilders. Stick to these instead.
> 
> Squats.
> 
> ...


+1 compound lifts are much preferable.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

For everyone saying do squats, deadlifts, and bench press...

Say you don't have access to a gym for the Summer and only have adjustable dumbbells up to 52.5 pounds, is that enough to get some beginner gains? I know these exercises are preferably done with a barbell but that's not going to be possible for a while.

I've been focusing mainly on upper body with the dumbbells for the last few months and have ignored my legs for the most part.


here is my workout routine and if anybody could chime in that would be great


Monday:
Chest/shoulder/tricep
12 different push up variations X 10-15
Dumbbell bench press 3X8-10
Dumbbell Incline press 3X8-10
Dumbbell Chest flies 3x8-10

seated dumbbell shoulder press 3X8-10
Side lateral raise 3x8-10
Front lateral raise 3x18
Upright rows 3x8-10
Shrug 3x8-10

2 Arm tricep kickback 3x8-10
Lying tricep extension 3x8-10
Seated tricep overhead pull 3x8-10

Tuesday:
OFF


Wednesday
Back/Bicep
Bicep curl 3x8
Hammer Curl 3x8
Concentration curl 3X8
21's
6-8 x5-7 Sets of different pull up variations
Dumbbell rows 3x8
Single arm rows 3x8
Back flies 3x8
(should I add dumbbell stiff legged deadlift?)

Thursday
the chest workout again 

Friday
Back again

Saturday
Bicep/Tricep/Shoulder's again.



The exercises vary but I couldn't think of everything I do. Each workout takes about an hour to an hour and 15 minutes. 

I was thinking of adding legs on Tuesdays and Friday's

Something like:
Dumbbell squat 3x8
Dumbbell Single Leg dead lift 3x8
Dumbbell lunge 3x8
Dumbbell calf raise 3x8

any advice?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Sounds like you need more rest days tbh. Six days of and hour and 15 minute workout is a lot. 

I'd get some leg work in there for sure, box jumps, sprints, lunges, one legged squats etc. Or the age old principle of picking something heavy up and running.

Maybe think about cutting out all of those isolation exercises and get creative with what you have, for example weighted pushups, weighted pullups, weighted dips. Dips are a great exercise and you only need two chairs or anything that supports your weight, you'll get more out of three sets of 15 reps of full ROM dips than all of those isolations.


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

you should definately bulk up cos you havent got much fat on you. but you wont get anywere with that diet you posted in your first thread, you need to adjust this if you want results


----------

